# Portsmouth International Kite Festival Aug Bank Hol 2009



## bob44 (Mar 9, 2006)

:hotsun: At Southsea Common from Saurday 29th - Monday 31st of August :hotsun: (always a literally truly spectacular event)

See: http://www.visitportsmouth.co.uk/site/whats-on/portsmouth-international-kite-festival-2009-p347721

As members of the Kite Society (see http://www.thekitesociety.org.uk/ ) we have been fortunate enough to obtain a Permit to Camp on Southsea Common for this event.

:?: :?: :?: Are any other MHF members attending, too :?: :?: :?:

If so, please let us know either by PM or on this thread, and we may be able to get together:
Whether you are also camping on the Southsea Common with the Kite Society,
or at the nearby Southsea Leisure Park (see http://www.southsealeisurepark.com/ ),
or even if you are just visiting for one of those Three Days.

We might even be displaying our new MHF Pennant - if Nuke has provided them by then. :twisted:

Bob & Maggie Lewis

PS For the Mod Police: 
Hi All - This is purely leisure, we have no commercial involvements whatsoever other than supporting our local economy. :lol:


----------



## bobandjane (Dec 29, 2007)

Hi, what a shame, its at the same time as the Global Rally.  We would have liked that, Jane has a big kite.  It would have been better for us if we were sailing from Dover, as we are off to Germany for 8 weeks from the 3rd September and going from Harwich if it was Dover I might have gone. :roll: So sorry folks looks like you will still have to put up with us at the Global. :lol: Bob.


----------

